# Egypt proposal to blow up Pyramids



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 24, 2012)

I found this funny and sad. Funny because Pyramids bring millions if not billions of dollars in tourism to Egypt. Egyptologists go there and lots of other aspects occur due to them being present there. The sad part is the idiocy...

VICTOR DAVIS HANSON: Blowing up world history; Zealotry, ignorance prove to be destructive mixture - morningjournal.com



> _In the Arabic media, there are reports that Muslim clerics —energized by the sudden emergence of Egypt’s new president, Muhammad Morsi of the Muslim Brotherhood — are now agitating to demolish the Egyptian pyramids. According to agitated imams, the Pharaohs’ monuments represent “symbols of paganism” from Egypt’s pre-Islamic past and therefore must vanish._
> 
> _Don’t dismiss such insanity so easily. Mali Islamists are currently destroying the centuries-old mausoleums of Sufi-Muslim saints in the city of Timbuktu, the historic site of early Islamic scholarship and jurisprudence. But perhaps the most recent regrettable Islamist attack on the past was the Taliban’s 2001 dynamiting and shelling of the huge twin 6th-century A.D. statues of Buddha carved into a cliff at Bamiyan in Afghanistan. “We are destroying the statues,” Taliban spokesmen at the time bragged, “in accordance with Islamic law, and it is purely a religious issue.”_


Before It's News



> _According to several reports in the Arabic media, prominent Muslim clerics have begun to call for the demolition of Egypt’s Great Pyramids—or, in the words of Saudi Sheikh Ali bin Said al-Rabi‘i, those “symbols of paganism,” which Egypt’s Salafi party has long planned to cover with wax. Most recently, Bahrain’s “Sheikh of Sunni Sheikhs” and President of National Unity, Abd al-Latif al-Mahmoud, called on Egypt’s new president, Muhammad Morsi, to “destroy the Pyramids and accomplish what the Sahabi Amr bin al-As could not.”_
> _This is a reference to the Muslim Prophet Muhammad’s companion, Amr bin al-As and his Arabian tribesmen, who invaded and conquered Egypt circa 641. Under al-As and subsequent Muslim rule, many Egyptian antiquities were destroyed as relics of infidelity._


LiveLeak.com - Islam: Death to the Pagan Egyptian Pyramids!..



> _This is a reference to the Muslim Prophet Muhammad’s companion, Amr bin al-As and his Arabian tribesmen, who invaded and conquered Egypt circa 641. Under al-As and subsequent Muslim rule, many Egyptian antiquities were destroyed as relics of infidelity. While most Western academics argue otherwise, according to early Muslim writers, the great Library of Alexandria itself—deemed a repository of pagan knowledge contradicting the Koran—was destroyed under bin al-As’s reign and in compliance with Caliph Omar’s command._
> 
> 
> _However, while book-burning was an easy activity in the 7th century, destroying the mountain-like pyramids and their guardian Sphinx was not—even if Egypt’s Medieval Mamluk rulers “de-nosed” the latter during target practice (though popular legend still attributes it to a Westerner, Napoleon)._
> ...


And remeber that the Taliban blew up some giant ancient carvings in A-stan back in the late nineties/early aughts.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 24, 2012)

Gotta love religion. It brings out the best in people.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 24, 2012)

My God those people are stupid


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 24, 2012)

NO!!!!!!! I wanted to see the great pyramids one day...sort of fufill a childhood dream.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 24, 2012)

I dunno, it depends on how they go about doing it - in a classy way with some style perhaps. Maybe we could offer to give them a little help.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2012)

That would certainly be a shame...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Gotta love religion. It brings out the best in people.


http://theoatmeal.com/comics/religion


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 24, 2012)

but what about the NEPA process?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 24, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> My God those people are stupid


I'm not sure your God has anything to do with this.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 24, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Gotta love religion. It brings out the best in people.


I was thinking the EXACT same thing.

So, do you think we'll invade Egypt to save the pyramids?


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 24, 2012)

I remember reading in th 90's about the Taliban blowing up the Buddha statues and thinking to myself, "Damn that's a shame; but I'm a Libertarian and we have no business interfering with some other country that has done us no wrong."

That was then...

I say we nuke the pyramids, set up a FOB on the glass, then ask if anybody else needs our help.


----------



## Wolverine (Jul 24, 2012)

HAHAHA, Look what I found!






I'm having bumper stickers made.


----------



## benbo (Jul 24, 2012)

> I was thinking the EXACT same thing.


Yeah, that atheist sweetie Joe Stalin had the right idea.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 24, 2012)

benbo said:


> > I was thinking the EXACT same thing.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that atheist sweetie Joe Stalin had the right idea.


He didn't do what he did in the name of atheism, though.


----------



## benbo (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^

He did it in the name of anti-religion. He stated so. He persecuted the Russian Orthodox Church mercilessly. His goal was to wipe it out.

Besides, it doesn't matter. I'm arguing that evil comes from the human psyche, regardless of the presence or absence of religion. It's only atheists who just can't help themselves but bring up their "religion" in every discussion, painting a broad brush and insulting every decent religious person who helps out in food banks and schools and at hospitals around the world, both by financial support and donation of time. The implied superiority is exceedingly annoying.

And who cares about Buddhas and Pyramids anyway? Those are basically religious symbols. If there was an ACLU in those days they wouldn't have been able to construct them anyway.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 24, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> but what about the NEPA process?


:wave2: &lt;&lt; not evil, see I'm a happy smiley face that has a pansy as a picture!

I would have to say though, I do not concur with the action of blowing up any pyramids and feel that this action triggers the need for further environmental review. With just a quick thought analysis, I'm sure they have an extensive historical significance, that there would probably be issues with air, water, and a various hazardous materials and waste issues, particularly if a nuke was utilized. Of course, if you would like we could start the process, it would take about 5 years to create the EIS, but then you would have to wait for public review and determination of the best alternative.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^ You're assuming Egypt follows US policy and procedures. They may just need a 500-word essay discussing blasphemy to get approval...


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 24, 2012)

Or just yell "AH LI LI LI LI LI LI LI LI!!!" and throw the switch.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 24, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ You're assuming Egypt follows US policy and procedures. They may just need a 500-word essay discussing blasphemy to get approval...


Actually, that thought occurred to me... but I was going off of Wolvie's suggestion to nuke them and set up the FOB...


----------



## Supe (Jul 25, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> NO!!!!!!! I wanted to see the great pyramids one day...sort of fufill a childhood dream.


Why see it when you can buy a hunk of it on ebay?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > NO!!!!!!! I wanted to see the great pyramids one day...sort of fufill a childhood dream.
> ...


like the berlin wall...a friend from when i was little got a piece of the berlin wall. His parents ordered it from somewhere.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 25, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


funny, I thought the same thing...


----------



## pbrme (Jul 25, 2012)

*2012: Pyramids get destroyed..... Aliens return....*


----------

